# Training a horse for halter



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I really want to show next season, just schooling. But all I have is a weanling and a mare who isnt show sound. 

So I was thinking halter class for the little guy. He'll be a yearling in march. I was going to do english (thats what I ride) but I think you need to bridle your horse for english in hand classes. My friend suggested a western halter class. I really dont want to bit up my little guy just yet so halter is more appealing. 

I've searched the threads, found some old stuff but nothing to indepth.
So what the heck do I need to do to get ready? 
As far as training the horse? 
Atire (Do I need to wear western clothes)? 
I also know nothing about western show atire
Grooming? 

I have like 5 months to get ready but since the little guy needs alot of halter training I want to start soon.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He needs flawless ground manners. 
He needs to be able to-
-turn on the forehand
-turn his rear
-square up without you having to physically touching him
-remain calm around other horses
-be used to a stranger walking all the way around him and possibly touching him
-be led at a calm pace, without lagging behind or charging ahead or leaning on you
-back without having to be tugged on or pushed
- maintain a proper headset while in the ring
-stand quietly and not fidget
- It wouldn't be a bad idea to teach him to ground tie either.
(In other words he should be the picture of calm, well trained, and respectful.)

He should also be groomed immaculately, clipped, trimmed, banded or pulled, and have well trimmed feet. If he has a thin or scraggly tail you will want to braid and band it, then trim off the split ends and possibly invest in a high quality fake tail extension if it is still puny. He needs to be well muscled and conditioned with lots of gymnastics and hill work.

There is tons more I am sure but that is what I can think of right now.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Just to add on to HoneySuga, the judge may sometimes request to see your horse's teeth. Especially if you're in open halter or a class without a specific age designation. Make sure you can your weanling will let you open his lips. I perfected everything else but I got in the ring and totally forgot that the judge might want to see his teeth.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Actually, I think honeysuga is thinking of Showmanship.


For halter all you need is a good looking horse. To show in halter (and until my guy was 3 years old that's what we did. He took grand champion AQHA, too.) you can wear jeans and a long sleeve button down as long as they look nice. You do not have to buy a showmanship-style outfit. 

Your horse should have his ears clipped, no whiskers, nice feet. I'm not a fan of tail extensions in halter horses, but some do so.

The horse basically needs to be able to stand square. You can physically put him in that position. Then he just needs to stand there while the judge checks him out.

When you walk in, you will walk in a straight line and as you pass the judge he should go into a trot. Then you line up and square him up and just wait. In halter you can touch your horse. Of course, the minimal touching the better. But since he's young I wouldn't even worry about it. 

DO NOT BRAID HIS TAIL. His tail should be natural. 

You can polish his hooves with a clear polish and shine up around his eyes and mouth. I usually use Pepi spray for a nice shine on Java. 

A leather halter should be used. It is up to you to get one with silver. MAKE SURE it fits very well.

It's really easy. Honestly though, in a halter class a horse could be a spazz and not that cleaned up. But if that horse has a great build then they're going to place first in the class anyways. 

In halter you should try to make your horse look as close to perfect conformation for their breed as possible.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Actually, I think honeysuga is thinking of Showmanship.
> 
> For halter all you need is a good looking horse.
> 
> ...


No, I'm talking halter. Everything I posted helps with a halter horse. The being able to turn on the fore and hind helps you look smoother and more put together as you go about your class, also helps him develop his muscles.

Yes you CAN manually square him, but it looks nicer when he does it himself, looks more prepared.

I don't know if the caps about the tail was meant toward what I posted but I meant keep it braided between shows to prevent a mangled tail and to keep it clean and neat. 

And any self respecting show participant does want a perfectly mannered, immaculate horse in the ring, not a spazz or a dirty horse. A well trained horse is quiet and allows the judge to focus on his job, not the ill trained gelding throwing a fit and calling to his buddy on the other end of the pen. The horse is meant to showcase the breeds best qualities, those qualities are best seen when not fuzzy and covered in dust.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I read an aqha Q/A. All the horse has to do is walk and trot (well jog as they call it). you can position the horse yourself. for my show its just schooling so a nice shirt and pants are fine. you dont need a suit. they dont like overly muscular horses, over overly thin either.

I found a friend of a friend who does it every year so shes going to come over and help me. Shes even gunna let me borrow a shirt so I dont have to buy one


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Any suggestions for haltes? I was thinking just leather. I dont wanna buy a fancy silver one just yet, hes still growing. He's a red chestnut (not a deep red, like a brown red) what color does everyone suggest.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> No, I'm talking halter. Everything I posted helps with a halter horse. The being able to turn on the fore and hind helps you look smoother and more put together as you go about your class, also helps him develop his muscles.


I agree that it helps, but since he's a weanling I don't expect her to master all of that before entering a halter class.



> Yes you CAN manually square him, but it looks nicer when he does it himself, looks more prepared.


I think we're in agreement on this.



> I don't know if the caps about the tail was meant toward what I posted but I meant keep it braided between shows to prevent a mangled tail and to keep it clean and neat.


Yes, it was meant towards what you posted. From the sounds of it I thought you meant she should braid the tail for the class, haha!

[/quote]
And any self respecting show participant does want a perfectly mannered, immaculate horse in the ring, not a spazz or a dirty horse. A well trained horse is quiet and allows the judge to focus on his job, not the ill trained gelding throwing a fit and calling to his buddy on the other end of the pen. The horse is meant to showcase the breeds best qualities, those qualities are best seen when not fuzzy and covered in dust.[/quote]

I agree. I'm just saying that you don't have to be dressed in a $1,000 showmanship outfit, have your horse body-clipped and in a silver and leather halter to win a halter class. As long as the OP presents her horse and herself _to the best of their ability_ then that is fine. 

I don't think it's necessary to learn to pivot on the haunches and forehand is necessary. I have never had to do so in any halter class. Occasionally I would back a horse up if the horse standing in front of us was spazzing out, but I never employed pivots unless it was in a showmanship pattern.

There are plenty of things a halter horse should be able to do when they are a true halter horse. However, since the OP was questioning how to begin in halter with a weanling in a schooling show, I explained what she needed to know only. 

And yes, Sillybunny, for a weanling a plain leather halter is perfectly acceptable. No need for silver, but try to stay away from nylon.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Gotcha, I see what you are saying about everything not being necessary. I just menat they are good excersizes for suppling and such that would be of benefit a halter hores in general, I tried to edit but it was too late...


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I think pivots and being able to turns on the haunches and forehand are great skills for a halter horse. If say your horse suddenly moved his butt out, your horse wouldn't be straight. If your horse knew how to move his butt back across without moving his shoulders it makes you look more professional and doesn't disrupt the line up that much.

And even if he's not a professional halter horse, he should know how to pivot. Its basic education and manners


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Gidji, that is what I was trying to say, you made it much more clear.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I havent met a horse who can't pivot lol. Its one of the first things I teach my horses. I mostly use it to keep the hind end out of my way, or to push a horse away if they try to kick out.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> It's really easy. Honestly though, in a halter class a horse could be a spazz and not that cleaned up. But if that horse has a great build then they're going to place first in the class anyways.


I just had to giggle. The first show that I took Rocket to we did english halter and he was a total spazz, wouldn't stand still for more than three seconds, i kept having to turn him and reposition him, it was really embarrassing next to all the nicely mannered showmanship horses. We ended up with a first anyway, and when I asked the judge why they said it was because my horse's trot was so impressive compared to all the WP trained horses. Oh well!


So not to jack the thread, but how do you square up a horse? The man that I bought Malibu from got her to square up really well, but I haven't been able to get the same out of her since!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> So not to jack the thread, but how do you square up a horse? The man that I bought Malibu from got her to square up really well, but I haven't been able to get the same out of her since!


Sometimes its pretty hard. I usually just back them up and walk them forward trying to stop them when they are square or close to it. I know in 4h the kids poke the cattle and rub their legs with a pole to get them to stand square.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> So not to jack the thread, but how do you square up a horse? The man that I bought Malibu from got her to square up really well, but I haven't been able to get the same out of her since!



Honestly? I use treats to get Java to stand square. Well, I did when I taught him at least and still do occasionally. 

I moved his feet in place and said "stand" then gave him a treat. After a while he figured it out and will ALWAYS square himself up now in hopes for another treat.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

sillybunny11486 said:


> I havent met a horse who can't pivot lol. Its one of the first things I teach my horses. I mostly use it to keep the hind end out of my way, or to push a horse away if they try to kick out.


Haha, I've definitely met a few who didn't know how to pivot on request!

And I've seen a few "forget" in the middle of a showmanship pattern.

Every time I turn Java I make him pivot on his haunches as if we were showing. Not a lot of people do that to their horse, but it takes up a LOT less space than just walking a semi-circle and it keeps him on top of it.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> So not to jack the thread, but how do you square up a horse? The man that I bought Malibu from got her to square up really well, but I haven't been able to get the same out of her since!



I should also add - a LOT of horses are taught to square up when you point your toes toward their shoulder. That's what I transitioned to from the voice command of "stand". So if you stand at a showmanship/halter angle and point your toes towards her shoulder see what she does. Otherwise you can look at the foot you want to move, focus on it and pretend as if you're "asking" her to square up by slight direction on her lead/halter.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

(This is for training at home and warmup , you shouldn't take the stick into the ring mind you but to get the concept down it works very well and then you can wean the horse off to just slight verbal cues...)
You can use a crop or "carrot stick" as some people call it, basically anything that keeps you from touching the horse. Once the horse is stopped and standing lightly tap any foot that is out of place until it is in place then reward with a verbal "good" and a pat. 

You can also teach a word for each foot, though it takes some time, an old friend of mine did this with her show horses and show dogs. Just used 1,2,3,4 (one number per foot, and a different tone for each number) and would tap the foot with the stick and say the number when the horse moved it. 
When she would show she would just give a slight tug on the lead and say the number of the foot to move in a commanding tone and it would be moved... It was awesome, she was subtle enough that it looked like they were reading each others minds rather than her telling the horse what to do.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

never thought of voice commands, great idea. I think the easiest thing would be to teach a horse to square everything they stop (if thats possible.)


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

This is how I trained Ricky to square up.
Get your horse into and active walk and make him halt. Sometimes I find just an active walk and a good halt will get your horse square. Reward them if they stopped square.

If they didn't pick up a hoof and put it into position. Remember to keep saying "Woo" or "Stand" or whatever command you use. After he has stood still and kept that one hoof in position, move onto the next hoof. Keep saying your command. If he moves either hoof, pick it up and place it again. When he stands still reward him. Keep making him stand still for longer before you reward him.

After your horse has the whole keep your hoof where I place it downpat, you can start refining it. Ricky is trained to move his hoof when I point and click at it. _That took a lot of patience to teach him, but it was worth it._
Some other halter horses I know are taught to stand square by the subtle movement of the handler's wrist on the lead rope._ I have helped train horses to square up like this, and it isn't hard, but it just requires a whole lot of patience and repetition._


----------



## HalterHorsePaints (Oct 17, 2009)

well what everyone else said i have nothing else to add make sure hes clipped muzzle,ears,eyes,bridle path around corneray band foot, polish him up nice fitting halter and lead shank and so fourth


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was reading an article by an AQHA judge, she doesnt like to see shanks on yearlings. What is everyones opinion?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My opinion is that if the judge does not like it and you want to win, don't use it.

A shank should not be necessary anyway, if your horse is truly ready to show, it should be trained well enough that you have control with out a shank.


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

I train and fit halter horses as well as sales prepping.
Adding to others...

A chain is used in a halter class. Practice with a chain before the show so your little guy doesnt set back at the pressure of the chain. 

Haircoat is a BIG deal.They dont want fuzzy hay belly weanlings. They want slick,shinny, fit,muscled,well mannered weanlings.This means blanket him starting now.Even his neck if you can. Stall him. Put him under lights. Brush him 30-45min a day. Use show shein on his coat. This does wonders. Trust me I know all about fitting,show prepping, sales prepping etc. I have 2 res. WORLD champions of my own and have trained and fitten many world champions, congress winners,etc. Its what I do for a living.

Setting up: PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE! A weanling will not be expected to set up and stand perfectly like a yearling, 2yo and aged horses HOWEVER you need to teach him to stand quietly for long periods of time. Then work on his feet starting with the back feet. If you can set the back using the chain you ARE ALLOWED to pick up his front feet...in a halter class. Showmanship you cant. This may take up to 3 months...ground tie him and make him stand. By 3to 4months of training my weanlings will stand there for 2hours while I pick my stalls.

Feed: Pump the protein,up the alfalfa. Feed 3 TIMES A DAY. In theory a halter horse has food in front of him 24/7 but you dont seem like you are going to be in the halter business for long. You can also give B12 shots. They are legal.

Conditioning: As a weanling you dont want to over work him. If halter isnt going to be your main "sport" then there is no sense in abusing his legs and over working him. He may not have the body type to "beef" up anyway. If not then its a waste of your time. IF YOU WANT to bulk him up you want to work him in sand...not to deep. work up to 5min on each side. To build his butt up you need to back him straight lines. BACK BACK BACK! Pause every 15ft and walk him forward so he doesnt get muscle cramps. Then back some more. In sand.

If he has a heavy neck or thick throat latch...Sweat his neck while you work him then tie him up for 2hours and let him sweat. This needs to be started 2months before the show to see results.

His maneick the side you want it on. Train it by braiding it over, banding it over and using a mane tamer. The night before the show you can band it then put a slinky on it to keep the bands in place. You may need to fix them a little before the class.Or band it the day of if he stands well at the show.

At the show: You want to BRUSH AND RUB for an hour. Use the Peppy spray and a rag to shine him up....IF HIS HAIR COAT IS SLICK. Otherwise it will be greesy and nasty. Take a wire brush and clean the outside of his feet off. Apply hoof black EVENLY along the hairline. No mess ups here. Let it dry COMPLETELY then apply baby powder to any white below the knees/hocks. Oh,the white on his legs needs to be clipped. Have his ears clipped,bridle path etc. Touch up on the hair around is muzzle and eyes at the show with a razor. DO NOT APPLY BABY OIL UNTIL 5MIN BEFORE YOU WALK IN THE RING! lol otherwise it will get all over you and your leather lead, making it slippery. Dont powder his face.

Tail: weanlings arnt expected to have thick tails. DONT go buy a fake tail for a weanling,especially if you are only doing a few shows

Your cloths: Black pants.No cuff.Straight leg slacks. MUST wear a belt and a buckle would be good. Long sleeve button down western for a small schooling show is fine however a nice jacket would be better. Ross has a ton. Something that matches the color of your horse. If you have a sorrel dont get red or orange lol. Boots are a must and a WESTERN FELT HAT.

Showing halter horses is not cheap. But if you dont do it right then there is no sense in doing it at all. Im sure I left plenty of things out. You just cant hit it all in one crash course!


----------



## SouthCreekPaints (Dec 26, 2009)

I use a shank to show in because it is traditional. It doesnt mean anything. I have control of my horses without one but in a halter and showmanship class it is almost expected...NOT required but you just use one ok? Now that means you need to use them during training. I dont mean walking him to and from his stall and pasture but during training.It is used to give discrete commands. Shanks are not to be used to punish a horse. Just like using a crop. It is an extention of your leg and used to give commands. Watch the spanish lip. stallions. Their riders use them for the show and they use them in training at home. It is simply a training aid just like a shank is. It should never be used to scold the horse, or to yank on him. My mare was trained that if I moved the chain back and to the left(lightly...you wouldnt even notice me using the shank)that I wanted her right hind to move. Back and to the right for her left hind. Same with front only forwards and to the left of right.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

i showed my yearling yast year just wore black pants and black boots and a black slinky with a jacket for the yearling class and then went right in the english class the same way but then for western went to the trailer and grabed the western hat you can go in them all ya know!! i used just a plain leather halter w/chain lead!!

some of the pics were from the beginning of the year in wisconsin so it was to cold for show clothes. but i have a pic of the outfit!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

hope this helps ya!!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ love that halter. Your horse looks adorable! I'm thinking of just sticking with a plain halter and matching lead (dont plan on a chain but i dont know of any plain leather leads w.o a chain)


I'm not going to stall my horse, for something as silly as halter (I dont mean to be rude, but in my case its just a silly halter class, nothing but schooling.) I am not going to blanket him, and its already to late if I did. I'll just clip him if need be. But since the shows are in may I hope to have him shed out by then. Its just something for him to do, to get used to going to different places. I dont care if he wins or not. No one at the shows are really competitive. And I have a feeling we may not win, it all depends on the other horses in the ring. I might put a little baby oil in his fly spray but I'm not going to coat him in products, he's super itchy as it is. Hes one of those horses who has dandruff no matter what. Its mostly in his mane though. 

I might be hogging his mane early spring, its a big mess (or cutting it short). I feel like he needs to start over, its got that baby mane in there and its different colors.


----------

